# Australian IVF report raises ethical issues



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The South Australian Reproductive Technology Council's latest annual report has presented several ethical issues for South Australian politicians to tackle.

The council is urging the SA Government to legislate to require sperm or egg donors to be willing to reveal their identity to any resulting children.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/04/11/2213923.htm?section=justin

/links


----------

